# Trespasser



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p139 ... ser002.jpg

How do I get this guy? He is eating deer in my backyard. I cannot shoot guns in my area.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Tresspasser*

You invite Nambaster over to your house.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Tresspasser*

Do you have a bow?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Tresspasser*

Let someone in to trap it. Where are you located?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Tresspasser*

few snares, and he'll be choking to death...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Tresspasser*



Loke said:


> Do you have a bow?


that was my first thought as well


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Tresspasser*

Surpresser?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Tresspasser*

or a 22 with a soda bottle taped on the end to quiet it down (not sure if it really works but i have heard it does)


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Tresspasser*



EmptyNet said:


> You invite Nambaster over to your house.


+1


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Tresspasser*

So, set up the Double bull and start blowing the ol jack rabbit distress call?
I bow hunt, but never for predators.
Anyone have more strategic help?
Who is Nambaster? 
I am in Herriman.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Tresspasser*

I would take care of the problem in a quick fashion. You gotta do what you gotta do, to protect your family and livestock. I've seen a few coyotes running the hills just outside herriman. There used to be a pretty good area just south of Herriman before they decided to close it down and start building. I wouldn't trap it for fear you'd catch the neighbors dogs.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Tresspasser*

Do coyotes like the taste of anti freeze? JK :O•-: SSS

Fishrmn


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Tresspasser*



Fishrmn said:


> Do coyotes like the taste of anti freeze? JK :O•-: SSS
> 
> Fishrmn


Yes, yes they do :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Tresspasser*



Bax* said:


> Fishrmn said:
> 
> 
> > Do coyotes like the taste of anti freeze? JK :O•-: SSS
> ...


Just curious, is that new law/bill from last year already in effect requiring that antifreeze have the bitter taste added to be less attractive to animals?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Tresspasser*



Huge29 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Fishrmn said:
> ...


I hadnt heard anything about that....

On a side note: as a kid I had a cat that I loved more than anything and one of my neighbors hated that my cat would come into her yard. So she put antifreeze out for him to drink. It was the most horrific death I have ever seen. It took days for him to die and he would cry and cry like it was the worst pain imaginable. Moral of the story: I wont personally ever use antifreeze for fear of killing some poor kid's pet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Tresspasser*



Bax* said:


> On a side note: as a kid I had a cat that I loved more than anything and one of my neighbors hated that my cat would come into her yard. So she put antifreeze out for him to drink. It was the most horrific death I have ever seen. It took days for him to die and he would cry and cry like it was the worst pain imaginable. Moral of the story: I wont personally ever use antifreeze for fear of killing some poor kid's pet.


same reason i wont shoot "feral" cats. i dont dont want to be responsible for killing someones family member.

as far as the coyote is concerned, 1 single loud "bang" isnt going to disturb anyone too bad. most people wont connect 1 loud pop to a gunshot. but if they her "bang, bang, bang, bang, bang", they might figure it out ....atleast thats been my experience  just make sure you arent shooting in an unsafe direction and make it count. you should be fine. and like its been previously stated, *DONT* get on here and brag about it!! -8/-


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Tresspasser*



> as far as the coyote is concerned, 1 single loud "bang" isnt going to disturb anyone too bad. most people wont connect 1 loud pop to a gunshot. but if they her "bang, bang, bang, bang, bang", they might figure it out ....atleast thats been my experience just make sure you arent shooting in an unsafe direction and make it count. you should be fine. and like its been previously stated, DONT get on here and brag about it!!


I live in the city limits, but my place is kind of country-fied also. Let's just say that a .410 makes a pretty soft pop and is lethal when paired with this shell:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo..._l=SBC;cat104792580;cat104691780;cat104567580
It even reads in the ad:


> Great for pest and varmint control, too.


These are awesome little .410 slugs that can be shot through a smooth barrel:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo..._l=SBC;cat104792580;cat104691780;cat104567580


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Tresspasser*



bigboybdub said:


> or a 22 with a soda bottle taped on the end to quiet it down (not sure if it really works but i have heard it does)


It works!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Tresspasser*



Gumbo said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > or a 22 with a soda bottle taped on the end to quiet it down (not sure if it really works but i have heard it does)
> ...


You are just stealing the idea from the movie Shooter jk


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Tresspasser*



Bax* said:


> Gumbo said:
> 
> 
> > bigboybdub said:
> ...


oh yea they do shoe it in that movie i had forgot about that


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Tresspasser*

I am not sure the rabbit distress call is the best option you'll bring in every cat and domestic dog in the area. I suggest .22 hollow point short an make sure you only shoot once.


----------

